# Servicio Marzocchi En Mexico



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Que tal a todos¡

Me gustaria saber si existe algun centro de servicio Marzocchi en Mexico.

Tengo una All mountain que me anda haciendo algo de ruido en las bajadas, creo que tal vez pudiera ser que hace poco salimos a rodar y subimos las bicis a una camioneta y las amarramos quitandole las llantas delanteras, con unos sinchos de esos que se usan para amarrar las motos, pienso que tal vez pudo haberse sobre comprimido, que opinan creen ustedes que eso la pudiera haber perjudicado?

De antemano les agradesco que se hayan tomado la molestia de leer este post y les agradeceria la informacion sobre algun lugar donde les den servicio a las zocchi´s 

Saludos a toda la buena banda montañesca.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I know there are some good hearted mtb riders out there  

I would really apreciate if could help me out on this one, I know you will cause you always have cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mountainking_71 said:


> I know there are some good hearted mtb riders out there
> 
> I would really apreciate if could help me out on this one, I know you will cause you always have cheers :thumbsup:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mountainbiking_71 :

Realmente éste foro ya tiene muy poca actividad y audiencia , sin embargo se me hace muy raro que no te hayan contestado ya que aunque las Marzocchi no se ven tanto como otras marcas , si hay varios que las usan .

Hasta donde sé en el DF hay un servicio autorizado que aparece en el sitio de Zocchi , espero te sirva .

Saludos

the last biker

Service Center
AV Division Del Norte - #2957-C Col El Rosedal - D.F. 04330
Mexico
Phone: 525555420789
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: http://www.viansi.com
Contact: Juan Carlos Giron
Distributor/Service center for: Mexico


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Muchas gracias The last biker 

Ye les llame y dicen que si les dan servicio y mantenimiento.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

yo tengo una 55 que compre hace 3 meses y empezo a fallar hable a viansi en division del norte y me dicen que ahi ya no son distribuidores oficiales de marzocchi que los nuevos distribuidores estan en queretaro asi que decidi llevarla a transvision en satelite ahi le saben a todas las marcas.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok muchas gracias considerare tambien esa opcion.


----------

